# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Du Lịch Nam Phi

## Golden Tours

*DU LỊCH MÙA PHƯỢNG TÍM NAM PHI


*
*JOHANNESBURG – PRETORIA – SUN CITY – CAPE TOWN
*
*8 ngày – 7 đêm* 
Nếu như tháng 9 đến tháng 11 hằng năm tại Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc, Âu Châu vào mùa Thu có lá đỏ thì ở Nam Phi lại là mùa Xuân và cũng là thời điểm tràn ngập loại hoa Jacaranda (còn gọi là hoa phượng tím) nở rộ. Khác với màu phượng đỏ ở Việt Nam, tại Nam Phi là màu tím. Dưới tiết trời se lạnh của mùa Xuân, những ai yêu màu tím sẽ choáng ngợp khi bách bộ trên các con đường, ngắm nhìn khung trời hoa Jacaranda nhuộm màu tím biếc, phủ khắp các thành phố tạo cho Nam Phi sức quyến rũ hơn bao giờ hết.

*NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – JOHANNESBURG
*
Đoàn tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Johannesburg, cũng được biết đến với tên gọi Egoli (nơi ở của trời), là thành phố lớn nhất Nam Phi. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay

*NGÀY 02: JOHANNESBURG – PRETORIA –  SUN CITY (Ăn trưa, tối)
*
-        Đến Sân bay Quốc tế Johannesburg, xe và HDV sẽ đón đoàn dạo quanh một vòng thành phố hiện đại, trung tâm tài chính của cả nước.
-        Sau khi ăn trưa, di chuyển đến thủ đô hành chính Pretoria – thành phố nổi tiếng hoa phượng nhuộm màu tím khắp các đường phố, công viên. Quý khách tham quan:

*•    Tòa nhà Liên Bang* – *Union Buildings*: thủ phủ chính thức của chính phủ Nam Phi và cũng là văn phòng của tổng thống Nam Phi



•    *Đài tưởng niệm Voortrekker*, Quảng trường trung tâm của Pretoria


•    *Kruger House* (tham quan bên ngoài) – nhà Tổng thống Cộng hòa Nam Phi, Paul Kruger.


-        Ăn trưa, khởi hành đi Sun City – khu giải trí phức hợp nổi tiếng của Nam Phi nằm ở phía Tây Bắc của Nam Phi với những sòng bạc mở cửa thâu đêm, sân golf, nhà hàng, khách sạn Palace 6 sao, khu mua sắm … nơi được mệnh danh như là Las Vegas của Châu Phi. 
-        Đến nơi, ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi

*NGÀY 03: SUN CITY – GOLD REEF CITY - JOHANNESBURG (Ăn ba bữa) 
*
-        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng.

•    Quý khách tham quan *Khu phức hợp vui chơi giải trí Gold Reef City*, được xây dựng ngay trên khu mỏ vàng Crown Mine mới ngưng khai thác từ năm 1977. Quý khách như được sống lại trong bầu không khí hấp dẫn nhưng cũng đầy nguy hiểm của thời đào vàng xa xưa, khám phá hầm mỏ vàng nguyên thủy sâu hàng ngàn mét để hiểu được cách sống và sinh hoạt của những người thợ mỏ.



-        Đoàn khởi hành về Johannesburg. Trên đường ghé tham quan Kedar Country Lodge, trước kia là trang trại lịch sử của Tổng thống Paul Kruger
-        Ăn trưa và ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Nghỉ đêm ở Johannesburg.

*NGÀY 04: JOHANNESBURG – CAPE TOWN (Ăn ba bữa) 
*
-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn ra phi trường đáp chuyến  bay đi Cape Town. Đến Cape Town, xe đón đưa quý khách đi ăn trưa, sau đó tham quan thành phố Cape Town.

*•    Table Mountain* – *Núi đá bàn* (nếu thời tiết thuận lợi) – ngọn núi biểu tượng của Cape Town, có đỉnh bằng phẳng tựa mặt bàn, với các đài quan sát nằm ở độ cao 1.067m. Quý khách sẽ có dịp thưởng ngoạn khung cảnh thiên nhiên hùng vĩ và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thành phố Cape Town phía bên dưới.


-        Ăn tối. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 05: CAPE TOWN – PENINSULA – CAPE TOWN (Ăn ba bữa)
*
-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách có nguyên ngày khám phá:

•    *Bán đảo Cape Peninsula* – Xe đưa Quý khách đi dọc theo bãi biển Đại Tây Dương và đi ngang qua vùng ngoại ô duyên hải của Sea Point, Clifton, Vịnh Camps và Llandudno. Tới Vịnh Hout: đoàn lên tàu ra thăm đảo Seal Island – nơi có những loài hải cẩu sống 1 cách hoang dã, tự do.



•    *Tham quan Mũi Hảo Vọng* – Cape of Good Hope Nature Reserve với những cảnh đẹp làm du khách cảm giác thật sự thư giãn, là nơi còn lưu giữ một hệ sinh thái hoang sơ, nguyên vẹn nhất của hành tinh với hệ đông thực vật vô cùng đa dạng và phong phú. Là mũi đất cuối cùng của Châu Phi, Mũi Hảo Vọng giống như "người lính" trấn giữ tuyến đường trọng yếu nối liền Đại Tây Dương và Ấn Độ Dương, Cape Point – điểm cực Nam của Nam Phi


•    *Quý khách đi cáp treo (funicular)* đến tham quan ngọn Hải đăng cổ.

-        Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn tiếp tục đến Simonstown tham quan Boulders Beach – lục địa tập trung các chú hải cẩu Nam Cực về đây tìm nắng ấm. 

-        Trở về Cape Town, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn

*NGÀY 06: THAM QUAN CAPE TOWN (Ăn ba bữa)
*
-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan:

•    *Quảng trường Chợ Xanh – Green Market Square* – ngôi chợ trời đứng thứ 2 ở Cape Town về sự lâu đời nhất.


•    *Trang trại Đà điểu West Coast Ostrich* – Quý  khách có thể  tham quan chụp hình và cưỡi đà điểu. Tìm hiểu cách tạo ra các sản phẩm độc đáo từ lông và da đà điểu


-        Ăn trưa, thưởng thức món ăn từ trứng và thịt đà điểu.
-        Buổi chiều, Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan :

•    *Constantia* – được mệnh danh là cha đẻ của ngành rượu vang của Cape Town. Quý khách thưởng thức rượu vang miễn phí và tìm hiểu về quá trình sản xuất rượu.

•    Tự do mua sắm tại *Bến cảng Victoria* – với những trung tâm mua sắm nhộn nhịp và sang trọng.

-        Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 07: CAPE TOWN – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)  
*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Quý khách tự do cho đến giờ ra phi trường quốc tế Cape Town đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 08: VIỆT NAM 
*
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay và chào tạm biệt
*Giá Tour: …VNĐ/khách*

*52.200.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 11.300.000 VNĐ (thuế) = 63.500.000 VNĐ/khách*

*(Áp dụng đoàn từ 15 khách trở lên)* 
*Bao gồm:* 
-            Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi: SGN – Johannesburg//Cape Town – SGN.
-            Chặng bay nội địa: Johannesburg – Cape Town 
-            Phí an ninh, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường 11.300.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé).
-            Visa nhập cảnh Nam Phi.
-            Khách sạn 3 sao (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-            Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp cho khách dưới 65 tuổi              và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo                hiểmdo công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 
-            Ăn uống tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-            Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm.
-            Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, ba lô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.

*Không bao gồm:* 
-            Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất trên 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN).
-            Tham quan ngoài chương trình, các chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại,…
-            Phụ thu phòng đơn: 6.500.000 VNĐ/khách.
-            Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (147.000 VNĐ/ người/ ngày).
-            Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).

*Ghi chú:* 
-           Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết,             giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.
-           Trường hợp Quý khách bị rớt visa, Quý khách sẽ đóng 5.500.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí dịch vụ, phí               thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ). 
-           Trường hợp đoàn khởi hành có số lượng 10 – 14 khách, phụ thu: 6.000.000 VNĐ/khách


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours ;*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*
*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Du Lịch Vui Vẻ*

----------

